# black snapper



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

Is there some decent spots where they are common cause we use to catch them on the bay side near docks but people soon found out and kept them even when they were like 6 inches long so my spots got fished out. you can pm me the spots if you don't want the hole forum to know but i would appreciate it a hole lot.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

they're everywhere right now...just get out there and look for structure


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

What size hook should I use for Black/Gray/Mangroves? Ive heard people say use split shot with circle hook and live shrimp but I tried that and seem to not hook up. Perhaps my hook was too big


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (7/29/2009)*they're everywhere right now...just get out there and look for structure


*Josh is Right they are everywhere right now Bury the hook into the shrimp*


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

ive never been able to trick one of these into my gulp shrimp. and i never buy bait. therefore i have the most luck with LY


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

A mustad sea demon circle in the 2/0 size is a good hook. The owner mutu light in a size two will also work. You can straighten out the owners though. Take a pair of needlenose pliars and open up the gap on that sea demon hook. I would try to find some small pinfish or baby croakers for bait. You will go thru a lot of shrimp [and money] trying to catch these guys. Alewives work great too but they are real easy to knock off a hook. A small J hook probably works better for those small snappers. Something like a short shank #4 or #6 mustad. Anywhere there are pilings, seawalls, jetties etc. there will be black snapper. I always had my best luck with small pinfish. They are not so easy to get knocked off and they will generally catch a little larger fish. They should be gathered up pretty good at Pickens and Bob Sikes.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I've caught them on gulp shrimp, "ly", and shrimp. These fish can tend to be leader shy so if your not getting any hook ups then try not using a leader (yes you will loose some fish to barnacles but that is the sport of it). I use 10lb line and if I do use a leader I don't go over 20.

Go to any structure.....rocks, pilings, half sunken sail boats......lol that sort of thing.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

> *konz (7/29/2009)*I've caught them on gulp shrimp, "ly", and shrimp. These fish can tend to be leader shy so if your not getting any hook ups then try not using a leader (yes you will loose some fish to barnacles but that is the sport of it). I use 10lb line and if I do use a leader I don't go over 20.
> 
> Go to any structure.....rocks, pilings, half sunken sail boats......lol that sort of thing.




I agree

I use a carolina rig 1/2 weight with 10lb test an no larger than 20lb leader. If you can find a good rock structure (which shouldn't be hard to find) they should be on it. I have been catching mine on pinfish lately.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i use one of those ice fishin rods from a small tackle shop with 4 lb ande rigged with a 1/4 ounce egg wieght n 12 lb floro n a number 2 owner hook with live lys or live shrimp

its a blast with that lil pole


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

anyone recommend spots to target these? no boat so bank or pier fishin this year. thanks.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

any pier, dock, bridge will hold them


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

anywhere u can find structure ur gona find black snappers n flounder right now


----------



## BeNez (Jul 14, 2008)

they are thick at the old pickens pier right now or the new one but its a little crowded so fish from the beach and have paitience.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

OK thanks for the reply's but where can I find them on the Pensacola beach pier.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

If they are there, they would be hugging the pilings. You should be able to see them.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *acoustifunk (7/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *konz (7/29/2009)*I've caught them on gulp shrimp, "ly", and shrimp. These fish can tend to be leader shy so if your not getting any hook ups then try not using a leader (yes you will loose some fish to barnacles but that is the sport of it). I use 10lb line and if I do use a leader I don't go over 20.
> ...


these replies are spot on...let's just say i'm catching a "few" off the dock every night as well as some flatties...some of the best tasting fish you can eat...


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Flip a shrimp under docked barges They usually hang out under them!


----------

